# Thinning grease based makeup with alcohol?



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i really don't know ... but the alcohol might thin the grease paint ... then you'd need to "set it" so it doesn't smear when you put on another layer ... would something like talc or baby powder set each layer?

maybe you could try to see if this works?

if it does, let me know so that i can patent the process ... lol!

amk


----------

